# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Beginner Discussion >  Dart Frogs

## bobgildolf

Hi everone
I'm Bob and I have 2 american toads and 2 whites tree frogs, they are cool, but now I really want some poison dart frogs to add to my frog community.
I live in the south of England and I cant find any anywhere. :Confused:  
Does anyone know of anywhere that I can get some?

Thanx

----------


## John Clare

You're not keeping those together, right?

----------


## John Clare

And a good place to buy dartfrogs is from Marc Staniszewski at http://www.dartfrog.co.uk

----------


## Kurt

What dart species were you looking for? I would recommend _Dendrobates tinctorius_, _D. azureus_, _D. leucomelas_, and _D. auratus_. They are good beginners dart frogs. They are larger than most dart frogs and are hardy. Don't mix the species as this is not a good idea. Truth be told, you shouldn't mix any amphibian species, you risk cross poisoning the species kept in a given terrarium.

Kurt

----------


## bogalog

Hi bob, I too live in south uk and haven't found anywhere that has reliable stocks of dart frogs, other than the shop John mentioned, and that's in Kidderminster. Southern aquatics have some frogs, but I don't think I've ever seen dart frogs in either shop. If you do find anywhere closer, be sure to post on here and let me know  :Wink:

----------

John

----------


## lee greagsbey

Hi bogalog,
I am in the south of england (woking, surrey) i keep and breed dendrobates auratus in the green &  black morph and in the blue & black morph. 
I am currently selling dendrobates auratus in the green and black morph for £20 each.
Let me know if you are interested ?
Many thanks,
Lee

----------


## bogalog

I am interested Lee, but would like some more info. I have PM'd you.
As an update, if you live anywhere near Southampton, Southern Aquatics there do have some dart frogs (2 bicolours, 1 leuc, 1 azureus, and one im not sure about), and are getting in more soon. The only problem is the cost is excessive there - £107 for an azureus is awful!
Give them a call if you are interested.

Edit: I should just say at SA all the dart frogs are tiny, they werent sure on the age, and they were all kept together in a large-ish tank. My worry was that the humidity in the tank was about 40% - far too low. I'd like to know that the frogs I bought were being looked after...

----------


## lee greagsbey

Hi bogalog,
Thanks for the reply & the info, i have PM'd you back.
Cheers,
Lee

----------


## lee greagsbey

Hi bogalog,

Here re some photos of the young frogs i have frogs sale at the moment.

Thanks,
Lee

----------

